# PayPal Nachricht, ist das fake?, denke schon



## Batze (9. Dezember 2013)

Huhu, habe gerade ne Paypal Nachricht bekommen wo ich mir ziemlich sicher bin das es ein Fake ist, habt ihr auch schon sowas bekommen?

paypal-fake?


----------



## Mothman (9. Dezember 2013)

FAKE.

NICHT antworten. Paypal wird niemals deine Daten erfragen.


----------



## Chemenu (9. Dezember 2013)

SSL verschlüsselte Verbindung ohne HTTPS. Logisch.


----------



## Batze (9. Dezember 2013)

Schon klar irgendwie, aber ist schon dreist, zumal es ziemlich perfekt gemacht worden ist.


----------



## Worrel (9. Dezember 2013)

Ganz einfach überprüfbar: tippe in deine Adresszeile paypal.com ein und logge dich dort ein. Wenn da alles wie normal ist und dir nicht irgendwelche besonderen Meldungen (womöglich mit roten Ausrufezeichen) entgegenkommen, war's ein Scam.


----------



## Batze (9. Dezember 2013)

Das dumme ist, ich habe zwar Konto da, also irgendwie, aber ich habe es noch nie benutzt, ist glaube noch nicht mal richtig freigeschaltet^^


----------



## Chemenu (9. Dezember 2013)

Meistens erkennt man solche Fake E-Mails schon ganz einfach an der Absenderadresse.
Die Domain paypal-ssl-sicherheitsmanagment.com (übrigens falsch geschrieben das "managment"  ) ist registriert auf einen Mouhammad el Zaihin.


----------



## Mothman (9. Dezember 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Die Domain paypal-ssl-sicherheitsmanagment.com (übrigens falsch geschrieben das "managment"  ) ist registriert auf einen Mouhammad el Zaihin.


 Sounds legit.


----------



## Chemenu (9. Dezember 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Sounds legit.


 Vor allem auch die restlichen Angaben wie Telefonnummer...
https://who.securepaynet.net/whois.aspx?domain=paypal-ssl-sicherheitsmanagment.com&prog_id=niccom


----------



## Vordack (9. Dezember 2013)

Wußtet ihr das nicht? Mouhammad el Zaihin ist der Chef von Paypal


----------



## TwilightSinger (9. Dezember 2013)

Batze schrieb:


> Schon klar irgendwie, aber ist schon dreist, zumal es ziemlich perfekt gemacht worden ist.


 
Trotzdem Batze, vielen Dank, dass du das hier gepostet hast.
Ist für uns ein Hinweis, auch in der hektischen Vorweihnachtszeit das eine oder andere Mal wieder genauer hinzuschauen.


----------



## Batze (9. Dezember 2013)

hihi, jup.
Na falls noch einer sowas bekommt, jetzt wissen auch andere bescheid. 

Die Adresse ist auch Nett  

sicher@paypal-online-saferpayment.com

lol, alleine das sicher vor dem @


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2013)

KEIN Unternehmen, wirklich KEIN einziges seriöses und nicht total dämliches verschickt Mails mit Links zu einem LogIn wegen Prüfung der Daten oder so was oder fragt nach Zugangsdaten etc. , egal ob Bank oder Spieleanbieter oder sonst was, außer vlt. UNMITTELBAR nachdem Du dich irgendwo angemeldet hast zB ein Forum oder so.

 Und wenn Du bei ner Mail mal unsicher bist, kannst Du immer noch manuell zu der offiziellen Website gehen und da mal selber nachsehen.

 Und dass das "perfekt" gemacht ist, das ist kein Kunststück. Ich bin eher verwundert, warum Fakemails meistens so viele Fehler aufweisen.


----------



## Chemenu (9. Dezember 2013)

Die Mail ist jedenfalls geschickter als 90% aller Phishing Mails, die ich sonst so zu Gesicht bekomme.
Es wird nicht nach Benutzernamen, Passwörtern, usw. gefragt, sondern nur nach Kontaktdaten, also Informationen die man eher als "ungefährlich" einstufen würde. Jedenfalls in der Mail selbst, was dann folgt wenn man auf den Link klickt ist eine andere Sache...

Der letzte Absatz der Mail und der Link machen die Täuschung allerdings zunichte.^^

Auch von seriösen Anbietern wird man ja ab und zu aufgefordert seine Kontaktinformationen zu prüfen und ggf. zu aktualisieren.


----------



## Mothman (9. Dezember 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Auch von seriösen Anbietern wird man ja ab und zu aufgefordert seine Kontaktinformationen zu prüfen und ggf. zu aktualisieren.


 Also via Email hab ich das noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also via Email hab ich das noch nie erlebt.



Ich auch nicht. Ausnahme sind vlt Dinge, wo es maximal "ärgerlich" ist, falls "Fremde" die Daten klauen würden, zB wenn man länger nicht in einem Forum war und dann eine mail bekommt, dass man sich doch bitte mal wieder einloggen soll, wenn man den Account weiter nutzen will.


----------



## Chemenu (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich weiß nicht mehr was für ein Anbieter es war, Strom oder irgendeine Versicherung wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
Da bekam ich mal eine "Erinnerungsmail", dass man doch bitte ab und zu seine persönlichen Daten aktualisieren soll.
Könnte ja sein die Telefonnummer ändert sich mal und man denkt nicht dran dass bei jedem Account zu ändern.
Sowas finde ich nicht schlimm und ich denke auf diesen Zug wollte der Mouhammad aufspringen um an ein paar Daten zu kommen.


----------



## Shorty484 (10. Dezember 2013)

Ah, die Paypal-Mail. Hatte ich inzwischen schon drei Mal, seit September. Wandert gleich in den Papierkob.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Dezember 2013)

Eine Firma würde nie in einer Mail nach irgendwelchen Daten fragen, das wird grundsätzlich nicht gemacht. Außerdem: Wenn es seriös ist, dann wird man bei Paypal (oder anderen Diensten) direkt mit dem Namen angeschrieben: "Sehr geehrter Herr XY" oder "Guten Tag XY" und nicht mit Kunde oder User. Das macht es gleich schon verdächtig, dass es sich um einen Fake handelt


----------



## Rettar33 (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde auch, die Mail ist alles andere als "perfekt" gemacht.... Das einzige was stimmt, ist das Logo. Wahrscheinlich muss man aber einfach mit dem PC aufgewachsen sein, um sowas zu riechen. Die Absender von solchen Fake-Mails gehören echt in den Knast..


----------



## Desktop (11. Dezember 2013)

Scheinbar steigt zur Weihnachtszeit auch wieder die Anzahl der Phishing Mails. Ich verwend zum Bezahlen von digitalen Gütern wie Games, Musik etc meistens die paysafecard. Die lad ich einmal mit einem Betrag auf und bekomm dafür eine PIN, mit der ich dann online bezahlen kann. Sonst muss ich keine persönlichen oder zahlungsrelavanten Daten eingeben. Damit fühl ich mich sicherer.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2013)

Desktop schrieb:


> Scheinbar steigt zur Weihnachtszeit auch wieder die Anzahl der Phishing Mails. Ich verwend zum Bezahlen von digitalen Gütern wie Games, Musik etc meistens die paysafecard. Die lad ich einmal mit einem Betrag auf und bekomm dafür eine PIN, mit der ich dann online bezahlen kann. Sonst muss ich keine persönlichen oder zahlungsrelavanten Daten eingeben. Damit fühl ich mich sicherer.



naja, wenn ein Service von einer großen Seite stammt und man nur über die Websites selbst einkauft usw., ist alles sicher. Amazon, ebay mit PayPal usw. usw. - und FALLS mal ein Datenklau direkt bei dem Unternehmen stattfindet, haftest Du ja nicht selber, sofern du nicht erst ein halbes Jahr nach einer "illegalen" Abbuchung den Vorfall meldest 

 und mit paysafe gab es auch schon "Betrügereien" - aber nicht mit dem System selbst, sondern dass halt ein Laden nach der Bezahlung dann gar nicht lieferte und irgendwann war der einfach weg. Da muss man halt auf der Seite die Obacht nicht schleifen lassen, nur weil man sich mit paysafe sicherer fühlt - man muss auch an die Shops so rangehen als würde man per normalem Konto zahlen.


----------



## Desktop (15. Dezember 2013)

Ja das ist schon richtig, dass ich nicht persönlich hafte, aber trotzdem kann es unangenehm werden, wenn persönliche Daten entwendet werden. Man liest ja auch immer öfter von Identitätsdiebstahl. Und bin halt der Meinung, Daten, die ich nicht angebe, können nicht gestohlen und missbraucht werden 

Diese Betrügereien können immer passieren und ja, ganz deiner Meinung, da sollte man schon genauer schauen. Ich machs dann oft so, dass ich mir das Impressum anschaue und auch nach dem Shop google und dann entscheide. Im Zweifel kaufe ich dort nicht


----------

